# beginner, need help with driver power



## BryanA (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello.
I have been playing golf for 4 months now. I have a Cobra ZL driver 10.5* w/ regular shaft. I can hit it straight as an arrow, but it goes about 200 yards up in the air and then lands about 180 yards. as far as I know, I have never hit a drive more than 200 yards. 

I am 34 years old w/ big arms and shoulders and good strength. I think I should be hitting it closer to 250 at least. I can hit my hybrids off the ground as far or further than I hit my driver off a tee.

I've watched every internet video I can find and it seems like I'm doing everything right. my left arm is straight, my weight on my right side, following through.

any keys or advice to power? should I try a lower lofted driver? thanks.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Lots of possibilities Bryan. 
Is your driver a 460cc driver? Do you use the long tees? Do you tee them too high or low? Where does the ball line up in relation to your forward foot? Is it off the front heel? Ankle? Toe? 

So many possible things could be the issue. Do you have a friend (who is a decent golfer) that can check out your stetup and stance when you hit the driver?

You dont mention how you hit the other woods... do you hit the 3 or 5? The hybrids are a lot different than the driver and other woods so it not really a good comparison.


----------



## BryanA (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi Stretch.
Yes, the Cobra ZL is 460cc. I use the long tees and tee up fairly high, but have tried all different heights.

I tee the ball off the inside of my left heel and line the club up with my center of gravity and keep my head back through impact. feet about shoulder width apart.

all my golf friends are as awful as I am.

I don't hit regular woods a whole lot, but yes, I can pretty much hit a 3 wood and 5 wood off the ground as far as the driver from a tee. if I hit a 3 wood from a tee, I hit it FURTHER than the driver. In fact, I had a Callaway Diablo 9 wood that I could hit almost as far as the driver.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

I have a few suggestions for you Bryan. See if you can get some impact tape to put on the face of the driver and while you experiment with different ball positions and tee heights, the ball mark on the face should help you to see where the optimal spot is to hit longer and not as high. You will have to change the tape for every shot to help with accuracy. Dont change stance and height on the same shot because you then wont know if it was the higher/lower tee or where you addressed the ball or where you had its position in relation to heel, ankle and toe.

Take the tape and your driver to the range, bring a notebook to keep notes on the 3 things I mentioned and you should be able to find the optimal spot for you.

For me, I have to tee the ball off the front toe and I put the driver back about 4" and that seems to be the best spot for me so the ball hits the face in the middle.

I hit my 3w off the tee a lot because it goes straighter more times than my driver does but I have been working on that and getting decent results. My D is a 330cc and if I hit my 3w really good, it goes about about far as some drives. Sometimes the 3w leaves me in a better spot for the 2nd shot as well. All depends on the hole layout and how I am hitting that day.

Hope I was able to help you out!


----------



## BryanA (Jul 17, 2011)

I will try it. thanks for the info


----------

